# Rock rake tines



## rajm0542 (7 mo ago)

I broke a couple teeth on my rock take and cannot find replacements. My tines do not have holes in them, but rather have a slight bend at the end to keep them in the bar. Any help locating some of these times?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

What brand rock rake?


----------



## rajm0542 (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What brand rock rake?


Not sure, looks like maybe county line, but their tines are not like the ones I'm looking for.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe King Kutter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Landpride Landscape Rake Tine A-ELSR06 , Maybe?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Can you post a picture of the rake and maybe we can figure out what brand it is and where you can get parts for it?


----------

